# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  BadBoy - Ultimate Raider

## ph34rt3hcute1

BadRotations
Created By: CuteOne

-- Intro --BadRotations is maintained by CuteOne with additional contributions from other developers who worked on combat rotation bots such as PQR, ProbablyEngine, and others. While it is more of a developer playground as compared to the more "for profit" bots this is free to use and we feel it is just as good, if not better, than the bots you pay money for. Don't agree? Feel free to post any issues you have and we will do our best to resolve them. **Please note that EasyWoWToolbox or KungFuMacro is required to use this.

-- Features --Object ManagerGround Spells SupportDynamic Enemy Targetting EngineHealing EngineClean User Interface w/ Profile Specific Toggle Buttons and Bot/Profile Specific OptionsDebug FrameAnd much more as new features and improvements are constantly added.

-- Screenshots
Bot Options - General


Bot Options - EnemiesEngine


Bot Options - HealingEngine


Profile Options


Toggles


-- Special Thanks --Diesel - For the libs allowing for the super clean UI
Bubba and Crystal Tech - For the HealingEngine
And all developers who have contributed to this project in the past.

-- Special Request --BadRotations was created as a free alternative to several of the pay for rotation bots and I, CuteOne, firmly stand behind this goal and will never charge for BadRotations that said I do ask those of you who like this bot and my work, or works like this, to help support this project as I am the only active coder and have been struggling to maintain both this bot and a stable income (I am jobless as of this posting). Any donations provide will go to helping me to be able to continue doing what I love, which is coding and making BadRotations the best rotation bot you can use. Thank you all for your help.



-- Available Platforms to run BR --[/CENTER]
EWT: a platform with advanced warden protection technology that bypasses all known warden anti-cheat scans, has real time protection, reads game memory and writes to safe addresses only. Subscribe  here : 20$/month paid in bitcoins.

BR Discord - BadRotations Addon

----------


## wjx8885577

Thank you ,I will test

----------


## sh00k

I don't want to be "that guy", but can we assume this should be just _as safe_ as other paid rotation bots available? 

Also, thank you for your efforts in this and releasing it to the public.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Glad to see you are still having fun with it and it is still valuable  :Smile: 

Good luck with Legion development. Cheers!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I don't want to be "that guy", but can we assume this should be just _as safe_ as other paid rotation bots available? 
> 
> Also, thank you for your efforts in this and releasing it to the public.


Correct its only as safe as any other bot, but the bot itself isn't what causes bans but rather the unlocker used. Currently BadBoy works with FireHack and EasyWowToolbox.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Glad to see you are still having fun with it and it is still valuable 
> 
> Good luck with Legion development. Cheers!


Thanks CML, it is good to hear from you. I will do everything I can to keep BadBoy going.

----------


## xdicex

will you be doing PVP rotations and support....this is what the paid bots are lacking.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I myself don't PvP, but I have heard of users using this in PvP and of course any dev is more than welcome to write profiles for this so there is no reason there couldn't be PvP profiles.

----------


## Vinshom

WOW ph34 and codemylife long time no see guys  :Smile:

----------


## Ashton187

Firehack just received a massive banwave (23rd August 2016), so please be careful.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> WOW ph34 and codemylife long time no see guys


Heya Vinshom, yea it has though I have been around...just using my lurking abilities.

----------


## Corthezz

Nice GUI. +Rep

----------


## Kinky

Looks even better than the last time I saw it  :Smile: . Grats on finally releasing it guys, good timing too as I'd really like to see another free rotation community comeback with Legion.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Heya Kink long time no chat!

----------


## akeon1

looking solid cuteone! - though I noticed the ele rotation is still a bit dated, are you working through all rotations or just the priority ones?

best of luck on the job front  :Smile:

----------


## stickybun

cant recommend enough great work

----------


## ragnar_

Is this still alive?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Is this still alive?


Very much so, just not active here. We maintain a community on Discord, BadRotations Addon

----------


## paipaint

> Very much so, just not active here. We maintain a community on Discord, BadRotations Addon


Discord is invalid, is this thing still active?

----------

